# November Photo of the Month 2020



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is 'our lovely pintos'.

This month, our theme is rather quite common and vast (somebody could even said 'boring', but we don't think it that way, do we?), since themes during two previous months have been pretty narrowly specified and pre-defined. This time we are posting photos of our lovely equine friends... based on the color of their coat! So share a photo of your pinto colored four-legged friend. There are no more requirements: you can be on a trail with him, or perhaps he's having a good grass meal on a lush pasture. Maybe your grand-kid is sitting on her, or she was one of the beloved lesson ponies in your childhood. You decide.

You will have from November 6 to November 30 for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
***

After November 30, the entry will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting the Photo of November 2020. Once the entry has been closed, it is not possible to enter the competition with your photo anymore.

If you have something to ask, comment, etc., the fastest way to reach my attention is to tag my username @ TaMMa89 (remove the gap between (at) and TaMMa89) in a message posted in this thread. I do check this thread during enrollment period, but not daily or every second day.

Have fun!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I never thought I would submit something in this... but here he is! He's my heart! He's taught me so much and needs to live forever. This was camping in FL so not an exciting photo.


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

This is my Quarab mare Lucky. 
@TaMMa89 : I hope it's ok to post 2 pictures as I just couldn't decide on whether to post a funny one or a beautiful one 😹 If not pls tell me and I'll remove one again.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

@LuckyLady ,

As stated in the opening message, only one photo will be accepted in the competition. However, we've had cases when someone has posted more than just one photo. In cases like that, you can leave both of your photos in your reply, but you won't get two entries, them will be counted as one photo/entry .

Hopefully this cleared things up .


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

@TaMMa89 thanks for the clarification. That's the reason why I only added both photos in the same post - I didn't expect to get two entries anyways 😉 So, I'll just keep those 2 pictures as one entry 😸


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

TaMMa89 said:


> The theme for this month is 'our lovely pintos'.
> 
> This month, our theme is rather quite common and vast (somebody could even said 'boring', but we don't think it that way, do we?), since themes during two previous months have been pretty narrowly specified and pre-defined. This time we are posting photos of our lovely equine friends... based on the color of their coat! So share a photo of your pinto colored four-legged friend. There are no more requirements: you can be on a trail with him, or perhaps he's having a good grass meal on a lush pasture. Maybe your grand-kid is sitting on her, or she was one of the beloved lesson ponies in your childhood. You decide.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Pinatubo, named for a famous volcano here in the Philippines. Here she is stopping for some refreshments on the trail.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! Please vote! You've 15 days for voting from now.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

Chief









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

@Fuddyduddy1952 - the enrollment for this competition was closed in Nov the 30. However, I just set up the poll and nobody has voted yet so I think that I can include your photo in the competition.


----------

